# Blistering paint on Rapido



## WingPete (Jan 29, 2006)

Have a 2 year old Rapido, which is finished in nice silver paint.
However, just noticed that 3 locker doors have signs of blistering to the paint at the lower edges, close to the external frame.
It looks like rust, but can't be ! I undertsand the doors are skinned with alloy, so am guessing there has been a chemical reaction between the silver paint and the aluminium !
Any thoughts or comment welcome. The van is now 2 months out of warranty, so next stop Mayenne on Thursday, to talk to a man in Rapido, if they will talk to a passer by !!


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

Straight back to your dealer, explain the situation, if it is a chemical reaction it will be known about.


----------



## WingPete (Jan 29, 2006)

*Useless dealership*

Dealer has been bad on warranty items from time of taking delivery, and now this. 
THEY very firmly reminded me that the 'van was out of warranty by then, one whole month. This was one month after THEY did the 2nd habitation exam and reported on another locker door "delaminating " which I cannot see on close examination.
Their advice was to bring it in for examination. Perhaps ! it may be done under goodwill from Rapido's, they suggest. 
That examination would entail yet another 300 mile round trip to see the problem. If Rapido agree to doing it under goodwill, yet another 300 miler, plus accomodation nearby. Don't think I am too enthusiastic about all that running around on what may be a false hope. 
Be nice tpo know if anyone has come across this fault and what's the answer. Repaint likely. Pete


----------



## WildThingsKev (Dec 29, 2009)

Have you had the motorhome close to the sea where spray could accummulate on the side panels? Or, have you driven it on very salty wet roads during the winter?

I'm thinking that salty water could run down into the trim (that surrounds the doors) at the bottom of the lockers and become trapped there where it is in contact with the cut edge of the panel; ie, where the edge of the aluminium is not protected. Salt water will attack some aluminium quite badly causing ANY surface protection to blister up. Underneath will be a whitish crumbly aluminium oxide.

I regularly see this with the alloy shafts on some kayak paddles, the corrosion will start underneath pvc heatshrink on the shaft.

Your main body panels are probably ok as the water won't get trapped in any trim.

Kev


----------



## WingPete (Jan 29, 2006)

*Seafarer*

Thanks for the thought Kevin, but not that close to the sea here in London, but I have used the ferry to France a few times !
Understand where you are coming from, but would imagine that Rapido are able to take that into account with sales to Europeans who love the sea.


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

It's almost certainly micro-blistering caused by dampness in the airline (or on the surface of the body) when the paint was applied, it's a very common fault which is often seen on Hobby 'vans for some reason. Only way to cure it is to strip the paint back, apply a self-etching primer and re-paint.

Take it to a good body shop, they'll soon tell you.

If that's the case you'll have a good claim for "unfit for purpose" as it will quite clearly be a defect in manufacture.


----------



## WingPete (Jan 29, 2006)

*Telling*

Thank you for the information regarding application defect in painting, but if the maker says "tough" if fit for purpose argument is used, what then ? Rapido is too big for me to take to court. Money counts.


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

*Re: Telling*



WingPete said:


> Thank you for the information regarding application defect in painting, but if the maker says "tough" if fit for purpose argument is used, what then ? Rapido is too big for me to take to court. Money counts.


Your not going to know until you contact them, many large companies have good customer care departments.

Give them the opportunity to do their job.

Worry about the next stage once they give you an answer, you never know you may be surprised.

Steve


----------



## dinger (Jul 30, 2007)

*rapido*

From what i here Rapido have a fair reputation, i would estimate they would at least listen and sort the problem as a gesture of good will and commercial sense , BUT then there is the missing link whom you made the initial contract with.......Out of interest who,s the dealer ?

As Gaspode has stated " fit for the purpose " and maybe a solicitors letter might concentrate their minds if they dont want to show good will.

However if you can find a good paint shop they will probably be able to repaint the offending areas for not alot of money when comparing it to the overall cost of the van.

Good luck


----------



## dinger (Jul 30, 2007)

*Re: Telling*



WingPete said:


> Thank you for the information regarding application defect in painting, but if the maker says "tough" if fit for purpose argument is used, what then ? Rapido is too big for me to take to court. Money counts.


Sorry if i,m over streesing the point here but your contract was with 
the dealer..........not Rapido

Have they defianately said no to your request /


----------



## WingPete (Jan 29, 2006)

*Named*

The dealer is the largest dealer in motorhomes in thew country. YUP.
Brownhills. Every warranty item raised for them to deal with has ended up with protracted evasion of their responsibilities. Nothing too serious, but needing a fix nevertheless. It has always been, take it to them for evaluation, then return to have job done on another date.
Roof light took 3 visits to Canterbury, none of which was effective. Had to go to Newark for final fix as Canterbury closed down.
Heater control panel, same situation until they found correct replacement.
Fly screen took 6 months to be replaced after much arguing with Brownhills. Rapido always referred me back to dealer as vehicle under warranty then.
Not only did they make promises, but always broke them !
Worked through various members of staff to get satsifaction. 
Each member blamed the previous one for the inefficiencies.
Now get phone enquires from Swindon (who I have never dealt with) regarding my level of satsifaction with my Rapido !
Now this has arisen, out of warranty and Brownhills can only suggest possible fix. Don't trust them anymore. They even reported defective fridge gas ignition on habitation check, but could not fix it as they have no corgi engineer on staff ? 
So, my trip to Mayenne tomorrow might be advantageous to me, otherwise it is goodbye Rapido and Brownhills to.


----------



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

The other route is have it fixed at a body shop near you and then claim thro' the small claims court. All can be done on line.
If you get the body shop to diagnose the fault (ie faulty painting during manufacture etc) you can use this as your expert's evidence in your small claim. The chances are that they would just pay up because it wouldn't be worth the bother of attending county court and it would be the cheapest option for them.

Hope you get it fixed soon


----------



## Koppersbeat (May 10, 2005)

Hi Wing Pete,

Mayenne are usually excellent in customer service.Speak to Yan Bonnin
before you go to explain the problem.You may need to make an appointment to see him as he is out and about a lot.His English is OK but ask for Norbert Waldhausen if there is a problem as his English is excellent.
0033 24330 1070

Don't forget it is Bank Holiday w/e in France --Whit Sunday and Monday.

A good overnight in the town of Mayenne is in the free public car park alongside the river under the bridge where the Tourist Board is.

I don't know if you have been to the factory before but the reception is still in the old factory with the new factory across the road.

Hope you get sorted.

Helen


----------



## ColinC (Oct 19, 2007)

*Rapido at Mayenne*

Well worth phoning them in advance. I'm told they are not too keen on people just turning up out of the blue. Whenever I have phoned them the girl on the switchboard spoke good english. Hope you resolve things.

As regards the 'service' (!) you have received from the dealer. The same company couldn't even fit the bike rack properly on our new Rapido in 2007. It was only when a guy drove into us (we were stationary and not even on the road!) and wrecked the back of our van last year that I found out. Sent photos of the damage to Mayenne for advice and one of their comments was that the bike rack was mounted in the wrong place and that this had probably made the damage worse!

Colin


----------

